# Buttkicker Giveaway... Qualification Thread



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

We would like to announce the beginning of the Buttkicker Giveaway.... compliments of Roman at Ultimate Home Entertainment, we will give away a Buttkicker LFE Kit and an extra LFE.

[img]http://www.rtheaters.com/images/BK%20LFE%20KIT.jpg[/img]... Giveaway Includes: Two ButtKicker LFEs, one BKA-1000-4 amplifier, one ButtKicker cable kit, one Chair/Couch Mounting Kit. 










This giveaway will run through November 30th, 2006. Drawing will be held in December 2006. 

Qualification is content driven and simple... 


You must have a minimum of 25 posts by November 30th, 2006.
You must start a minimum of five (5) new threads in the *Home Theater | Audio and Video* forums between now and November 30th, 2006.
One of your five new threads must be here in the Ultimate Home Entertainment forum.
You must have your equipment listed in the Home Theater Equipment forum.
Once you have qualified you will need to post in this thread notifying us you want to be entered.

Qualifications are subject to change without notice.

Winner agrees to write an exclusive review of the product for Home Theater Shack.

Good luck!

Questions or comments pertaining to this giveaway should be posted in the Buttkicker Giveaway Questions and Comments Thread.


----------



## norpus (Oct 11, 2006)

I believe I now qualify, can you please sign me up? thanks


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2006)

I think I qualify...ready to be entered!!!

Thanks


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

OK, now that I've learned a bit about the Buttkickers, I'd love to try some out! I think I'm all qualified, so sign me up please!


----------



## Hakka (Sep 10, 2006)

I'm in!


----------



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

I'm in.


----------



## technimac (Sep 13, 2006)

I'm good to go! Please enter me in the Buttkicker Giveaway contest.

I hope this is _*lucky 7*_ :heehee: 

That would be so cool!! :T :T


----------



## Nick77 (Oct 19, 2006)

Please add me to the Buttkicker giveaway............Thanks :jump:


----------



## jagman (Jul 8, 2006)

I'm in, too. It sure would be nice to win .


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2006)

Wow, I’ve seen the demonstration of this vibrating low frequency unit that was designed for drummers I believe, very impressive and it can add an extra additional dimension to the reproduction side of the soundtrack, effetely giving the viewers a few Goosebumps and some rather sweaty palms!

Looks like I’m going to have to step up my threads and posting a bit it’s drawing close towards the end of the month!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hmmm... 1 in 8 chances of winning... great odds!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Congratulations to Mr. Lamb Fries user ID #2639... winner of the Buttkicker giveaway!


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2006)

WOW!!! What a great christmas gift!!! I can not thank you guys enough! All the people who have given advice, the moderators, and especially Sonnie. I have been learking for quite some time trying to pull the trigger on parts to build a DIY subwoofer. One big thing holding me back is the neighbors. I live in a townhouse and I dont think they would appreciate it all that much:hissyfit: The buttkicker seems to be the perfect answer!!! I cant wait to integrate it into my home theater...

I am truley thankful,
Greg


----------



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

Congratulations, Lamb Fries.


----------

